# VPS jail + honeyd



## Junaid (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have a VPS that I bought to run a honeypot for educational purposes. I have FreeBSD 8.1 and following the FreeBSD handbook I have created a jail and assigned it a local IP. Networking is still not working. How should I make this work? Do I need IPFW+NAT? Is it the best way to run honeyd? Inside a jail?

Some more resources on jails, honeyd would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

